# animal



## Löwenfrau

Hello! 

I know that there is a Latin word _animalis_, as well as a Greek word _ανεμος _(and as far as I know, the Latin word is derived from the Greek one - is that correct?). Now, I have to translate a German text in which the author mentions _animal_, which is very different from the German correspondent _Tier_, but the trouble is: I'm translating it into Portuguese, and in Portuguese we say _animal_ too. So, in order to extirpate any confusion, I shall add a remark on which language the author has in mind when he says _animal_. My question is: does the word _animal_ originally belong to Latin? Can I say "the Latin _animal_" in my translation?

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## CapnPrep

The noun _animal_ does exist in Latin. I can't say if this is what your German author had in mind.


----------



## Löwenfrau

By reading the definition you provided, I come to believe this is indeed what the author has in mind: he says that_ animal_ encompasses all living beings.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Scholiast

Salvete!

Yea, Lat. _animal_ is related to Greek ἄνεμος, so originally means, (in the words of the 150th Psalm) "everything that hath breath".

Without the German text before me, I cannot judge any better than CapnPrep whether that suits the intended context. Why not post the German and I'll consider it (I have taught Latin in German).

Σ


----------



## Löwenfrau

Oh, that would be great!

The text is from F. Mauthner, and he is quoting Curtius: 

"Dazu macht Curtius einmal (Grundz. d. griech. Etymologie5 S. 97) die ansprechende Bemerkung, daß der älteste Wortbestand wahrscheinlich unsere Allgemeinbegriffe gar nicht gekannt habe. »Jahrtausende lang wußte der Mensch die einzelnen Tiere zu bezeichnen, ehe er einen Ausdruck fand, welcher alle Tiere insgesamt umfaßte. Zu einem Wort für _Tier_ im Unterschied vom Menschen hat es die griechische Sprache erst zu Platons Zeit gebracht, und das Wort _zôon_ das, wie _animal_, alle _lebenden_ Wesen umfaßt, ist nachhomerisch.« Es wäre den Griechen kaum eingefallen, Begriffe wie _Leben_ in einem Wörterbuch der Philosophie zu definieren; sie ahnten ja noch gar nicht, daß just die schwierigsten Probleme sich hinter den Allgemeinbegriffen der Gemeinsprache verbergen. Wo sie dennoch hinter alltäglichen Worten (sein, Bewegung) tiefe Probleme suchten, da hatten sie die Wörter vorher metaphysisch umgedeutet."

So, I just need to be sure that by "_animal_" he means "Latin _animal_".


----------



## CapnPrep

Here is a link to Curtius's book (1879), to put Mauthner's quote in context.


Löwenfrau said:


> So, I just need to be sure that by "_animal_" he means "Latin _animal_".


Yes, it is now very clear that he is referring to the Latin word.


----------



## Löwenfrau

All right,
many thanks, CapnPrep.


----------



## Joca

A suggestion: usually Latin nouns are presented in the Nominative sing and Genitive sing. _Animal, animalis_ or _animal, alis_. So, if you put it this way, it'll be clear it is Latin rather than any other language.


----------



## Löwenfrau

thanks for the observation, Joca


----------

